# Lächerliches Lob



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. September 2016)

*Lächerliches Lob*

Hallo,

Mag vielleicht bisschen komisch klingen aber ich frag trotzdem mal: Wie reagiert man am besten auf lächerliche Lobe?
Genaue Situation war das der Lehrer was gefragt hat, ich melde mich, gib die richtige Antwort und dann stubst mich mein Hintermann an und lobt mich. Das 2xmal. 
Die Fragen waren völlig lächerlich oder wer weiß hier nicht wer der erste Bundeskanzler von Deutschland war?
Wohlgemerkt die Schule hat erst am Montag hier angefangen man kennt sich noch überhaupt nicht richtig. Der Typ scheint aber sehr extrovertiert sein. In dem Sinne das er wohl nie seine Klappe halten kann. 


(Das wäre ungefähr so als würde ich die aktiven Forenmember hier allen ernstes loben, dafür, das sie den PC hochgefahren haben)


----------



## Amon (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Naja, ich würde da nicht so viel drauf geben. Vielleicht versucht der Typ ja auf diese Art Kontakt zu knüpfen, man weiss ja nie. Ach ja, der erste deutsche Bundeskanzler war so ein Typ der glaube ich Adolf hieß. 😉😆

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Gibt ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten.

Entweder war er erstaunt, das die Antwort richtig war.

oder

Er wollte dich foppen und das Lob war sarkastisch gemeint.

So oder so, nicht viel drauf geben.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Ich würde unabhängig davon doch einfach mal den Kontakt suchen, wenn er dich doch schon anspricht. 

Entweder ist er auf Aufmerksamkeit aus und sonst so dröge wie sein Humor oder einer von den Extrovertierten, die ein wenig Leben in die Pausen bringen 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinnayum (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Der Adolf war Reichskanzler, und auch nicht der erste  .

Wenn er nervt, sag "Junge, lass mal!" und fertig.
Sozialen Umgang lernt man über Jahre und Jahrzehnte.

Man wird auch nie damit fertig, ständig trifft man neue Leute, die in Punkto Nervtötend, Dumm, Hochnäsig, Geschwätzig alles davor Gewesene in den Schatten stellen.
Verlass dich darauf.


----------



## Nazzy (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

evtl meinte er das sarkastisch ?  
Ansonsten einfach das Lob "annehmen", tut doch auch mal gut, selbst wenn es sehr Simpel wahr


----------



## T-Drive (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Ich meine das ist Sarkasmus. 
Auf deutsch : er verarscht dich und bezeichnet dich indirekt als Streber.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Wir haben uns in der Schule auch gerne über Leute lustig gemacht, die sich nur bei einfachen Fragen melden. 

Da du ihn noch nicht kennst, bringt es auch nicht viel, wenn du über seine Motivation spekulierst. In welcher Stufe bist du? Irgendwann kann man eigentlich selbst bei fremden Menschen einschätzen, ob sie etwas ernst meinen oder nicht, da es recht wenig gute Schauspieler gibt. (Kennt man ja aus dem deutschen Fernsehen)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> ...Wie reagiert man am besten auf lächerliche Lobe?..


Es gibt keine allgemeine Verhaltensweisen darauf, weil Situationen niemals 1:1 vergleichbar sind. 
Darum ist es immer am besten, mit direkt Beteiligten, also z.B. mitschülern zu reden. Nur wenn man 
die Beziehung kennt, zu der Du mit dem dich anfragenden stehst, kann man viellleicht aufdröseln,
 was er wollte. Kann er Dich von irgendwo her kennen?

Für mich klingt das mehr wie "Du Streber", aber ich kann mich völlig irren, weil ich den Mitschüler
 nicht kenne. Ebenso könnte es der Verusch sein, Dich nur zu provozieren oder nettt zu sein. Dreh 
die Frage um. Was willst Du? Suchst Du Kontakt zu ihm oder nicht. Wenn Du keinen suchst, ist 
ignorieren oder "nerv nicht", hilfreich,suchst Du Konkakt, sprich ihn an.


----------



## Leob12 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wir haben uns in der Schule auch gerne über Leute lustig gemacht, die sich nur bei einfachen Fragen melden.
> 
> Da du ihn noch nicht kennst, bringt es auch nicht viel, wenn du über seine Motivation spekulierst. In welcher Stufe bist du? Irgendwann kann man eigentlich selbst bei fremden Menschen einschätzen, ob sie etwas ernst meinen oder nicht, da es recht wenig gute Schauspieler gibt. (Kennt man ja aus dem deutschen Fernsehen)


Ich bin mir als Schüler immer dumm vorgekommen wenn ein Lehrer irgendeine komplett banale Frage gestellt hat, die jeder mit ansatzweise Allgemeinbildung beantworten kann. 

Ich tippe auch auf Sarkasmus.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir als Schüler immer dumm vorgekommen wenn ein Lehrer irgendeine komplett banale Frage gestellt hat, die jeder mit ansatzweise Allgemeinbildung beantworten kann.


Genau. Aber selbst wenn es eine aufs Fach bezogene Frage ist, kann sie ja ziemlich anspruchslos sein. Trotzdem gab es halt genug Leute, für die das die einzige Chance war, auch etwas zum Unterricht beizutragen.

So ähnlich war das bei mir im Chemieunterricht, weil ich dort schon in der achten Klasse mit dem Lernen aufhörte.
Hatte den Lehrer gedisst, weil er von seiner Parteimitgliedschaft bei den Grünen erzählen musste und Kinder für die Jugend der Spinner anwerben wollte. Von da an war nichts besseres als eine 3 mehr drin.
Bei Hausaufgaben war auch grundsätzlich ich dran.


----------



## Leob12 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Sicher kann die Frage auch aufs Fach bezogen sein, aber auch gibts diese "Deppenfragen" (zumindest nenne ich sie so). 
Noch besser wirds wenn das Beantworten dieser Fragen als gute Mitarbeit gerechnet wird.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Zumindest in der Oberstufe haben manche Lehrer das absichtlich gemacht, um schwachen Schülern noch eine 4 geben zu können, sofern sie es wollten.
Bei anderen reichte das dann selbst für eine 3 oder bei überdurchschnittlicher Sympathie tatsächlich für ein "Gut".


----------



## janekdaus (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sicher kann die Frage auch aufs Fach bezogen sein, aber auch gibts diese "Deppenfragen" (zumindest nenne ich sie so).
> Noch besser wirds wenn das Beantworten dieser Fragen als gute Mitarbeit gerechnet wird.


Aus den Erfahrungen, die ich während meiner Schulzeit gesammelt habe, kann ich sagen, dass sowas in 80% der Fälle wirklich als gute Mitarbeit gewertet wird. 
Manchmal reicht es sogar aus während Arbeitsphasen einfach mit der Lehrkraft zu reden, manche verwechseln das dann auch mit guter Mitarbeit 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Hatte den Lehrer gedisst


Aha, weil sich jemand politisch für Frieden, Umwelt und soziales miteinander einsetzt, muss man ihn diskreditieren?

Die Aufgabe der Lehrer ist es ebenso, für die sittliche Reife der Schüler zu sorgen. Schlechte Noten sagen selten etwas
über die fachlichen Qualifikationens aus, aber sehr viel über die menschlichen. Für Deinen ersten Job schauen die
Personaler, je nachdem was danach noch alles passierte, auf Deine Schulzeugnisse. Nach einer Promotion seltener,
aber es passiert.



janekdaus schrieb:


> manche verwechseln das dann auch mit guter Mitarbeit


Wie laufen denn Gestaltungsprozesse in Unternehmen ab? Durch sinnvolles Austauschen des Wissen. Darum ist
es wichtig, sich einzubringen, motiviert zu sein, ein Team zusammen zu halten. Das ist viel wichtiger, als alleine
vor dem Rechner eine vermeindlich gute Lösung zu erarbeiten.


----------



## flotus1 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Um das in Zukunft zu vermeiden: bei einfachen Frage die Klappe halten und aussitzen. Das gibt auch schwächeren Schülern die Möglichkeit sich einzubringen. Wenn dann schwierige Fragen kommen kannst du dich darauf stürzen ohne sarkastisches Lob zu ernten.


----------



## Amon (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Also Frieden, Umwelt und soziales Miteinander in Verbindung mit den Grünen ist mal ein Widerspruch in sich.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Hat ja lange gedauert bis was politisches kommt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*



blautemple schrieb:


> Hat ja lange gedauert bis was politisches kommt


Mobbing ist etwas politisches. Es gibt zuviele Interpretationsmöglichkeiten des Verhaltens, wir kennen die Personen nicht.
Ob es der Klassenkasper sagt ist etwas anderes, als der ruhige Nachdenkliche. Außerdem sollte man sich nicht seine 
Beteiligung am Unterricht kaputt machen lassen, weil ein Spalter aus der letzten Reihe rumpault.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Scheint wohl definitiv der Klassenkasper zu sein. Die ganze Zeit flüstern sie irgentwas. ( könnte sogar lehrreich sein wenn sie es laut sagen würden aber so lenkt es nur ab).
Finde das Verhalten einfach nur peinlich von ihm. Das dann sogar der Lehrer die zur Ruhe bitten muss...Das noch mit 22 wenn man freiwillig auf der Schule ist...das beste war ja noch dann fragten sie ob sich wirklich jemand gestört fühlt und einstimmig alle entnervt ja gesagt haben.

Traurig das es immer so Leute geben muss.
Am besten ignorieren, sich nichts anmerken lassen und weitermachen wie bisher.

Man will sich in den Unterricht ja einbringen und das am besten von den ersten paar Stunden aus.

Man muss aufpassen das man sich von sowas nicht runterziehen lässt.

Ich meine die Schule kostet Geld, jeder ist freiwillig dort und dann teilweiße so eine Motivation vorzufinden ist echt traurig...


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Komplett ignorieren, jedes bisschen Feedback, sei es nur ein genervtes Stöhnen wird sein Futter. Verliere Deine Ziele nicht aus den Augen und verschwende keine Energie oder Gedanken an diesen "Bremser". Er kann nur gut dastehen wenn du grobe Fehler machst. 
Auch Lehrer erkennen solche Störfaktoren, genau so wie Jene die sich davon nicht abbringen lassen weiter mit zu denken und Antworten zu geben. 

Der beneidet dich um deine Souveränität und deinen Mut trotz eventueller Zweifel eine Antwort zu geben.

Das beste wäre einige Lehrer anzusprechen und darum zu bitten diesen "Kasper" öfter mit ein zu beziehen. 
Nach einigen Aufrufen ohne brauchbare Antwort seinerseits wird er entweder komplett am Rad drehen oder die Klappe halten.

Wär so eine Idee.

Grandios ist die Idee sich dazu Erfahrungen online zu suchen. Im Ernst, sowas hat fast jeder schon erlebt. Doch oftmals sitzt man das allein aus und glaubt sowas kenne sonst keiner...


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Einfach nicken und sich freundlich bedanken.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

"Beim nächsten Mal sag ich dir aber nicht vor." kommt dann von ihm zurück und du lutschtst wieder am Daumen...  

Jein, als Freund willst du den ja auch nicht haben... im Ernst das würde ich wirklich vermeiden, 0 Feedback geben!

Grüße vom Klassenkasper von Vorgestern...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Grandios ist die Idee sich dazu Erfahrungen online zu suchen. Im Ernst, sowas hat fast jeder schon erlebt. Doch oftmals sitzt man das allein aus und glaubt sowas kenne sonst keiner...



Da hast du Recht ich hab sogar davor kurz gegoogelt und nichts dazu gefunden . Der Thread wird sicher und hoffentlich vielen helfen.

wie soll man kein Feedback geben wenn er einem mit dem Kugelschreiber anstubst?


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Das wird dir jetzt nicht gefallen weil es wie ein Rückzug wirkt aber du musst aus seinem Radius rauskommen, in dem einer von euch den Platz wechselt. Der wird alle um sich herum mit runter ziehen. 

Zumal du nun auch auf ihn getriggert bist, wirst du ihn kaum noch ignorieren können.

Abstand, anderen Chancen sehe ich spontan nicht. Oder der Klassenverband schließt ihn aufgrund seines Verhaltens komplett aus, bzw. führt ihn damit regelmäßig vor wie eine kleine verzogene Göre.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Platz wechseln würde ich sehr gerne. Nur ist halt keiner mehr frei da wo ich gerne wäre  Muss mal fragen ob jemand tauschen will glaub ich aber kaum 
Ich trag manchmal ne Brille sonst kann ich nicht das lesen was der Lehrer an die Tafel kritzelt, dort kann man sicherlich irgentwo ansetzen.
Ich denke Kommunikation wird die beste Lösung sein.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> "Beim nächsten Mal sag ich dir aber nicht vor." kommt dann von ihm zurück und du lutschtst wieder am Daumen...


Würde ich wieder nicken und mich bedanken.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Na, dazu brauchts aber auch ein dickes Fell, dass muss sich der TE erst wachsen lassen. Das kommt eben erst mit dem Alter.

Aber versuchen wir doch weiter ihm ein paar Tipps zu geben.  

@ TE:
Ich hab auch schon bisschen was durch, lass dir sagen die Zeit geht vorüber und im Rückblick wirst du erkennen das es dich nur gestärkt hat diese Zeit durch zu stehen. Es mag verrückt klingen aber du wirst in Zukunft viel größeren Idioten begegnen und Probleme bewältigen. 
Kümmer dich um dich befass dich nicht zu lange mit diesen Verlierern.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Das sollte man haben, ja.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> @ TE:
> Ich hab auch schon bisschen was durch, lass dir sagen die Zeit geht vorüber und im Rückblick wirst du erkennen das es dich nur gestärkt hat diese Zeit durch zu stehen. Es mag verrückt klingen aber du wirst in Zukunft viel größeren Idioten begegnen und Probleme bewältigen.
> Kümmer dich um dich befass dich nicht zu lange mit diesen Verlierern.



da hast du Recht, und mir gefällt es bis jetzt auch gut auf der Schule, bin voll motiviert (meine ich echt so, ohne ironie). Das schwerste ist wirklich sich nicht runterzuziehen lassen und sich nicht der Motivation berauben lässt.

Konnte ich gut beobachten als ich so meiner Umwelt erzählt habe das ich mein Abi nachholen werde. Die guten, gebildeten, reife Freunde haben einen dazu motiviert und fanden es gut während die "schlechten" Freunde eher gesagt haben "mimimi wollte ich nicht nochmal machen" und wieso weshalb blablabla...Bewusst oder unbewusst ist egal.

Es ist einfach so verdammt wichtig das man alle Leute die einem nicht zusagen aus dem Leben verbannt. Man selber bildet den Durchschnitt aus den 5 Leuten mit denen man die meiste Zeit zusammen ist.
Zumindest hab ich das mal so gelesen (Quelle unbekannt) aber wenn man so drüber nachdenkt, stellt man fest das es so ist. Wenn die lieben Verwandten Deppen sind kann man ja mal raten was man wahrscheinlich selber wird.


----------



## Leob12 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Dickes Fell hin oder her, da braucht man mehr um da wirklich souverän drüberstehen zu können. 
Warte einfach ein bisschen ab wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Vielleicht macht er das bei anderen auch? 

Ich persönlich finde, dass man da schon ein bisschen Spaß haben kann in solchen Dingen, allerdings setzt das für mich etwas voraus: Man sollte sich schon kennen, damit es nicht missverstanden wird. 
Es ist nämlich etwas völlig anderes ob ich einen guten Freund sarkastisch lobe, oder jemanden den ich nicht kenne. Ersteres ist Spaß, zweiteres finde ich unhöflich. 
Bei dir ist es ja wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe eher zweiteres, aber auch da kann ein Missverständnis vorliegen. 

Allerdings würde ich auch entweder einen anderen Platz suchen und gleichzeitig ignorieren. Ist zwar schwer, aber falls es wirklich jemand ist, der ein Mobbing-Opfer sucht, dann wäre eine Reaktion nur das, auf das er wartet. Denn dann ist er im Vorteil, außer dein Konter ist außerordentlich gut. Aber da bräuchte es schon sehr viel um solch "lustige Individuen" zum Verstummen zu bringen. 

In meiner Schulzeit gab es, zumindest in der Unterstufe, auch immer ein paar solcher Witzbolde. Wirklich krass war es zwar nie, aber was ich trotzdem gelernt habe ist einfach drüber stehen. Das ist unangenehm, aber wenn du auf blöde Bemerkungen einsteigst, dann machst du eben das was er will, er gewinnt. 
Was noch ganz gut hilft: Selbstironie. Manchmal versteht das der Witzbold zwar nicht, aber im Grunde ist ein "Opfer", welches mit dem Witzbold über sich selbst lachen kann, kein gutes Opfer. 
Ein kleines Beispiel aus meiner Schulzeit: Ein Mitschülerin war etwas korpulenter, und natürlich gab es spöttische Bemerkungen, aber da sie sich dessen bewusst war und es ihr anscheinend nicht so wichtig war, hat sie meist irgendwie selbstironisch reagiert. Die Witzbolde haben trotzdem oft gelacht, aber einerseits aus Verlegenheit, weil sie sonst selbst dumm dagestanden wären, und teils vielleicht weil sie die Selbstironie nicht verstanden haben, aber die anderen Mitschüler haben das sehr wohl verstanden und im Grunde haben sich die Bemerkungen dann aufgehört.

Nachsatz du den "Nörglern und Zweiflern":
Diese Leute machen das oft nur aus Selbstschutz, denn damit überdecken sie die eigenen Schwächen. Klar ist das nicht angenehm, ich kenne solche Fälle aus der Verwandtschaft, aber sobald man sich dessen bewusst ist, sind solche Leute eigentlich eine ganz brauchbare Motivation. Natürlich ist Zuspruch usw angenehmer, brauchen wir nicht diskutieren. Aber so kann man vielen Dingen trotzdem etwas positives abgewinnen.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Nutze deine Chancen, du wirst irgendwann vor dem Ergebnis deiner Entscheidungen stehen und damit leben müssen. Besser wäre man will auch damit leben können.

Ich denke es gehört auch schon einiges dazu seine Situation und Chancen zu erkennen. Damit hast du dir selber einen guten Grundstein gelegt um deine Ziele zu erreichen. Bei manchen dauert das eben länger als die Chance verfügbar ist, darum muss man sich dass im Nachhinein auch zurechtlegen weshalb man Chancen ignorierte. Das hast du doch nicht nötig, wenn du deine Ziele kennst und die Chance nutzt.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg dabei, Luck is for Looser.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

Glück braucht man nur in Situationen die man nicht beeinflussen kann.
Mein Meister hat mir damals auch viel Glück vor der Gesellenprüfung gewünscht.
Ich hab nur gemeint, mit Glück hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. September 2016)

*AW: Lächerliches Lob*

So ist es.

Hoffentlich kann der TE daraus etwas Mut schöpfen. 

Bleib dir treu  und zieh dein Ding durch.  Du bist dir das selbst schuldig, weil du weißt, dass du das kannst.


----------

